# Just got to understand that i am retired



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Received my renewal for my 310T and 310S license today (Automotive and Truck and Coach Mechanic )

After 40 years i will not renew this year,,all that experience gone,,,never out of work,,,looks like they could use a few more mechanics out there,,,I keep getting offers to return to work,,,so sad

Looks like i have a understanding that going to work each day for me is over,,,feel like a large part of me has come to a stop

Next part of life has one year in,looks good so far


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well done Z.

You are reducing labour supply so that some young fella can step in and have a good paying job in your stead. Very noble.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Before retiring 4 years ago, I worked as a manager in the product Research & Development department. Six months before my retirement date, I volunteered to transfer to the customer service department. I wrote training manuals and gave courses to the CSRs. I figured that the more they knew about how the product worked, the better they could diagnose customer issues and not need to escalate as many problems to the R&D staff; win-win for both groups! 

I got the feeling that they really appreciated my efforts, and it was a rewarding experience for me as well. None the less, I still had a count-down clock on my computer ticking the seconds to my last day.

About a year after retirement, I started getting bored, so I took a few short-term contracts with R&D - doing stuff nobody else wanted to touch. It didn't take long to realize that boredom was the better of the two options. Now I'm 100% man-of-leisure.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I worked as a mentor for apprentices at oil refinery in ontario
I mostly did all the diagnostic work electrical (sat and cell tracking,exhaust emissions,abs brakes,stability control,engine fault codes and automatic transmission ,,,lots of no starts,,,over all the years i was giving lots of training on many many models,,,last 13 years only worked 3 and 4 days a week getting ready for retirement ,,,,when i quit i only gave 2 weeks notice employer was pissed and made the last 2 weeks not nice to be there ,,,i had all my ducks in a row and planned the last 7 years for my retirement,funny that housing price was at a high in april 2017 when i sold


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

pass on the knowledge if you find yourself bored.


----------

